# Manifestación de gays de ultraderecha contra la inmigracion. Convocada por Infovlogger



## °YoMismo° (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## moromierda (8 Oct 2022)

E no sabin ca isa e one guirra párdeda, amegos...


----------



## burbucoches (8 Oct 2022)

Hehehe @moromierda TU k ise


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Oct 2022)

*Este hombre se la esta jugando
Mas cojones que medio foro



Mucha foto de adolfo, mucha raza, mucho putin ...pero





*


----------



## moromierda (8 Oct 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Hehehe @moromierda TU k ise








Manifestación de gays de ultraderecha contra la inmigracion. Convocada por Infovlogger







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (8 Oct 2022)

Las temibles hordas gays serán finalmente nuestros máximos aliades en contra de la barbarie moronegroide. Pero serán capaces de rebelarse contras sus dueños y combatir por extensión a toda la izmierda psicópata que los manipula?


----------



## Magufillo (8 Oct 2022)

¡No veas que credibilidad! Lo primero que pensará la gente en su casa: "¿como se puede ser homosexual y apoyar a la ultraderecha carca? La izquierda es la unica que ha luchado por los derechos de gays, lesbianas y transexuales".
Lo cual es cierto. No la izquierda tradicional pero sí la posmoderna. Aunque la derecha jamas ha dicho nada en contra ni ha derogado leyes.

A mi esto de los grupitos... 
¡Ni rojos ni azules! 
¡¡Españoles!!

Infoglover es otro cloaquero del sistema para hacer su rebaño.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 Oct 2022)

Son actores pagados por abascal, todos sabemos que que los maricones son rojos republicanos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 Oct 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> No veas que credibilidad.. . Lo primero que pensarán será que como se puede homosexual y apoyar a la derecha carca. La izquierda es la unica que ha luchaDo por los derechos de gays, lesbianas y transexuales. Lo cual es cierto. Aunque la derecha jamas ha dicho nada en contra.
> A mi esto de los grupitos.... Ni rojos ni azules ¡¡Españoles!!
> 
> Infoglover es otro cloaquero del sistema para hacer su rebaño.



A pastar ROJO HIJODEPVTA 









El impactante documental sobre los campos de concentración de homosexuales en Cuba


Conducta impropia, estrenada en 1984 y actualmente disponible en YouTube, recoge los testimonios de algunos de los 30 mil cubanos enviados a campos de trabajos forzosos para ser “reeducados” al comienzo de la Revolución




www.infobae.com


----------



## Nagare1999 (8 Oct 2022)

Cualquier cosa es "ultraderecha". El día que llegue la "ultraderecha" de verdad más de uno se va a morir sólo del susto.


----------



## petete44 (8 Oct 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> No veas que credibilidad.. . Lo primero que pensarán será que como se puede homosexual y apoyar a la derecha carca. La izquierda es la unica que ha luchaDo por los derechos de gays, lesbianas y transexuales. Lo cual es cierto. Aunque la derecha jamas ha dicho nada en contra.
> A mi esto de los grupitos.... Ni rojos ni azules ¡¡Españoles!!
> 
> Infoglover es otro cloaquero del sistema para hacer su rebaño.



bla bla. la izquierda es el discurso del cual cree poseer su patrimonio y copyright,hasta se asume antimperialista, cuando hoy son los principales lametraseros.
los liberalitos ya sabemos lo que son, lame culos judaicos.

En eeuu ha dado derechos a gays -lesbianas sin ser comunistas. Aunque ¿que derechos conquistaron? ¿el matrimonio? por que la discriminacion siguen viento en popa y no solo de islamistas , es mas las propias femilocas son discriminadoras aunque sean lesbianas. 
Un derecho seria que hubiera derechos reproductivos para hombres gay y lesbianas, pero se les dio por la reduccion de poblacion que en los hechos no esta funcionando.


----------



## BudSpencer (8 Oct 2022)

Gran retórica, parece José Antonio.


----------



## nraheston (8 Oct 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Hehehe @moromierda TU k ise



"Y no saben que esa es una guerra perdida"


----------



## burbucoches (8 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Este hombre se la esta jugando
> Mas cojones que medio foro
> 
> 
> ...



Tb ai mucho maricon


----------



## Alan__ (8 Oct 2022)

Que dira Ireno y Pabla?


----------



## Wojakmanuel (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Oct 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> No veas que credibilidad.. . Lo primero que pensarán será que como se puede homosexual y apoyar a la derecha carca. La izquierda es la unica que ha luchaDo por los derechos de gays, lesbianas y transexuales. Lo cual es cierto. Aunque la derecha jamas ha dicho nada en contra.
> A mi esto de los grupitos.... Ni rojos ni azules ¡¡Españoles!!
> 
> *Infoglover es otro cloaquero del sistema para hacer su rebaño.*



bla bla bla y tu que haces ?


----------



## Furymundo (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Oct 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Cualquier cosa es "ultraderecha".* El día que llegue la "ultraderecha" de verdad más de uno se va a morir sólo del susto.
> *


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (8 Oct 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



Grandes todos, toda la razón


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (8 Oct 2022)

Fuera bromas, todo el colectivo LGTB va a acabar en ese punto, ya que la inmigración tercermundista los agrede a ellos los que más. Hace tiempo había un chorreo diario de noticias de personas LGTB asesinadas por panchos y moronegros a puñados y a diario en este foro, pero paró.

Vamos, que no me sorprende que se quejen.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Oct 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Cualquier cosa es "ultraderecha". *El día que llegue la "ultraderecha" de verdad* más de uno se va a morir sólo del susto.



pues yo me estoy cansando de esperar


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Oct 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



*Todos unos asesinos hijos de puta*


----------



## petete44 (8 Oct 2022)

y mira que es gay descarado:


----------



## Volkova (8 Oct 2022)

Anda que poner a ese a hablar... xD Mucha seriedad no le da, pero bueno, ellos sabrán.


----------



## petete44 (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ironlord (8 Oct 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> E no sabin ca isa e one guirra párdeda, amegos...



Guirra e guarros, amego. Io simpre mirar quiabra ser himbra antis di fiorniquiar, amego.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (8 Oct 2022)

Si está cuadrilla es la Civilización que hay que defender del Islam, me quedo con los moros. Un poco de seriedad, coño!


----------



## Persea (8 Oct 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


>



TEMA MITICO


----------



## Persea (8 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Este hombre se la esta jugando
> Mas cojones que medio foro
> 
> 
> ...



EL MARICON tiene mas huevos que todos los ratanazis de este foro jojojojojojjojo


----------



## fayser (8 Oct 2022)

Pues las feminazis se tendrían que unir a la manifestación, porque no hay gente más machista en todo el puto planeta que los moronegros.

Una feminista de verdad lo primero que diría es que aquí no entra un puto moro hasta que no aprendan a comportarse en su país.


----------



## Volkova (8 Oct 2022)

Ah mira, pues me alegra que seáis mas abiertos.


----------



## Scire (8 Oct 2022)

Por fin un marica coherente.

¿Ahora ser coherente es ser de ultraderecha? ¿Desde cuando posicionarse contra el islam es ser de ultraderecha?

Qué cacao mental tienen algunos...


----------



## Satori (8 Oct 2022)

Muchisimos homosexuales franceses , votan al FN. En varias regiones francesas el voto homo ha ido para Le Pen.


----------



## kabeljau (8 Oct 2022)

El Carlitos canta las 40 a las puertas de CCOO y la UGT, y no salen a decirle nada. Tiene más cojones que el foro entero.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Oct 2022)

Joder , sólo les falta un negro a los de Vox y... upps!!!


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Oct 2022)

TODO LO QUE NOS ENTRA POR EL SUR


----------



## dragon33 (8 Oct 2022)

La bandera sistemica les sobra, para ser guay y gay no les hace falta banderitas del sistema. Lo demás es coherencia pura y dura, nadie es mas activo contra gays hoy dia que el Islam.


----------



## kabeljau (8 Oct 2022)

Ese gay vive de su trabajo, no le tenemos que dar paguita ni pagarles las cabalgatas como a los maricones del régimen.


----------



## moromierda (8 Oct 2022)

Ironlord dijo:


> Guirra e guarros, amego. Io simpre mirar quiabra ser himbra antis di fiorniquiar, amego.




Sabis prafictamente ca iso no e virdad, amego. 

E no cuntinto cun illo veienes aquí a foro brubuja, pira criar crespaseón. Sulo a rigodearte con rispostas artengas, avidentimente cointra a tu posecionimento ca sabis arróneo.


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (8 Oct 2022)

Se puede decir más claro pero no más alto.


----------



## Mongo Blogger (8 Oct 2022)

Más huevos que Putin


----------



## alas97 (8 Oct 2022)

Un gay vive mejor en una dictadura de derecha que en una de izquierda.

Sus derechos son respetados, y no le tiene que pedir permiso a nadie para vivir como quiere o casarse.

Conozco gays que votaron por trump, a pesar de que este solo hablaba de la biblia y azufre.

Porque saben que con la izquierda ñejejejejejeje, simplemente eres escorias tironucable.

Ni los más rojos del foro, fachas incluidos, o gays rojos que tanto abundan aquí, se van a vivir a cuba o a ruZia.

Saben lo que se cuecen en el caldero.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (8 Oct 2022)

De hecho no hay nadie de ultraderecha. Los ultras son de izquierdas, la gente de derechas es más bien racional y civilizada.


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (8 Oct 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


>



PSCO PORRAS.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (8 Oct 2022)

Un maricon con mas cojones que la mayoria de voxeros y feminazis.


----------



## Mongo Blogger (8 Oct 2022)

Todos los gays de ultraderecha de burbuja deberían hacer un hilo oficial monitorizado por ‍♂ @FuturoEuropeo


----------



## B. Golani (8 Oct 2022)

de gays de ultraderecha no , de gays que llaman a las cosas por su nombre y hablan claro.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Oct 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Cualquier cosa es "ultraderecha". El día que llegue la "ultraderecha" de verdad más de uno se va a morir sólo del susto.



He oído a los Rojos llamar "ultradercha" al PP maricomplejines de Rajoy y Aznar, y a los Veletas de Ciudadanos; "ultraderecha" es todo aquel que les lleva la contraria lo mas mínimo.

Pero bueno, en el fondo soy optimista, ahora dicen "ultraderecha" porque lo de "Nazi" y "Facha" en la gente ya no cuela.


----------



## alas97 (8 Oct 2022)

Todo esto bajo el gobierno tiranico derechudo del malo malisimo de Pinochet.











__





Marcia Torres: La primera mujer trans del país y américa latina – Woman's Time







www.womantimes.cl





cita:

Durante los primeros años de la dictadura de Augusto Pinochet en Chile se realizaron cirugías de modificación genital sin mediación judicial, a diferencia de otros países latinoamericanos bajo dictaduras militares, como la Argentina o Brasil, donde dichas intervenciones quirúrgicas estaban prohibidas. Apelando a la ley que autoriza el cambio de nombre, mujeres trans1 lograron, en algunos casos y a condición del criterio del juez de turno, el cambio registral de nombre y sexo.2 El presente artículo analiza la cobertura que, entre los años 1974 y 1975 hizo la prensa sensacionalista oficialista de la historia de Marcia Alejandra, la primera mujer trans que solicitó un cambio registral de sexo durante la dictadura de Pinochet. El objetivo, es ofrecer una primera aproximación a las condiciones que hicieron posible que una serie de procedimientos médico-legales de “cambio de sexo” tuvieran lugar bajo el Terrorismo de Estado en Chile. 





__





Cargando…






www.redalyc.org





Fidel Castro los metia en campos de concentraciones y Pinochet les daba acceso al cambio de genero, y de reasignación de sexo.

Los de aquí (España) ni tan mal.















La mujer transexual que desafió a Franco y hoy tiene una calle


Triunfó en el mundo, eclipsó a la Bardot y se paseó en descapotable por la Gran Vía en un regimen que condenaba a las mujeres como ella. Con ustedes, la gran Coccinelle.




www.revistavanityfair.es





Mucho victimismo rosa es lo que veo. Y todo eso bajo una férrea dictadura nacionalcatolicista.

O sea, que los hubieran quemado vivos en la plaza pública y el pueblo hubiera vitoreado de alegría.

En cambio en la Urss y sus acólitos, directo a psiquiatría y shock eléctricos hasta quedar como vegetales. En usania también se daba el caso, pero ese es otro mundo.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Oct 2022)

Para ser gay tiene más cojones que el 99% de los españoles.


----------



## Sputnik (8 Oct 2022)

Nunca dije que no hay homosexuales con mas cojones que el caballo de Espartero. Estos son buenos aliados porque tienen un pie y medio metido en los "ideales mugrosos" y meterse con ellos no esta bien visto.


----------



## Dreyfus (8 Oct 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> …
> 
> Conozco gays que votaron por trump, a pesar de que este solo hablaba de la biblia y azufre.
> …



¿Tú eres tonto, chaval, o has escrito eso con el cerebro en standby?

Mira que suelo reservar el ignore para rojos y jalipollas, pero contigo haré una excepción.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Oct 2022)

Crisis actors


----------



## Decipher (8 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Este hombre se la esta jugando
> Mas cojones que medio foro
> 
> 
> ...




Prefiero un gay de estos a 1000 larpers nazis de sillón.


----------



## noseyo (8 Oct 2022)

Los de la LGTB les matan los moros y inmigrantes y dicen que son blancos y de extrema derecha


----------



## Lucky_Seven (8 Oct 2022)

Aquí somos más de reírnos y hacer bromitas mientras los moros, los rojos y la puta madre que tuvo la desgracia de parirlos a todos nos pasan por encima.


----------



## alas97 (8 Oct 2022)

Una pena.


----------



## alas97 (8 Oct 2022)

Los hombres cuando citan a otro, lo hacen cara a cara. 







Nada de esconderse detrás del icnore. Espera que el otro responda y luego aplicas lo que dices.

Por tema de caballerosidad y cojones. Como en los tiempos antiguos, donde en el duelo los dos tenían oportunidad de disparar.

Pero parece que es lo que falta aquí, COJONES. Mucho hablar de mariquitas y mire ustec.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (8 Oct 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> TODO LO QUE NOS ENTRA POR EL SUR



Sublime


----------



## rondo (8 Oct 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> No veas que credibilidad.. . Lo primero que pensarán será que como se puede homosexual y apoyar a la derecha carca. La izquierda es la unica que ha luchaDo por los derechos de gays, lesbianas y transexuales. Lo cual es cierto. Aunque la derecha jamas ha dicho nada en contra.
> A mi esto de los grupitos.... Ni rojos ni azules ¡¡Españoles!!
> 
> Infoglover es otro cloaquero del sistema para hacer su rebaño.



Sobre todo en Cuba que los metian en campos de concentración


----------



## Wolvernite (8 Oct 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Sabis prafictamente ca iso no e virdad, amego.
> 
> E no cuntinto cun illo veienes aquí a foro brubuja, pira criar crespaseón. Sulo a rigodearte con rispostas artengas, avidentimente cointra a tu posecionimento ca sabis arróneo.



Realmente le hace gracia a alguien el tipo este que aparece en todos los hilos y que finge hablar como un moro?
A mí se me quitan las ganas de leer.


----------



## moromierda (8 Oct 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> Realmente le hace gracia a alguien el tipo este que aparece en todos los hilos y que finge hablar como un moro?
> A mí se me quitan las ganas de leer.




¿Tú sabe ca axiste *AGNORE*, amego? iso hase vida má fásel a te e yo sabe no puido gostar tudo mondo tudas huras.


----------



## Felson (8 Oct 2022)

Manifestantes de ultrarimmel. Hacen bien. Que cada cual se manifieste por lo que crea o con lo que sienta bien. Como los funcionarios con la comida de los demás y pidiendo más de la de otros para ellos hartarse hasta reventar. Y lo van a conseguir... lo de reventar.


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Oct 2022)

JODER PARECE QUE LA GENTE ABRE LOS OJOS


----------



## Shy (8 Oct 2022)

Rojerío y facherío tienen un conflicto con los moros bastante curioso. Los primeros se supone que tiene que amarlos y los segundos odiarlos, porque patatas. Así el rojo ama a moros misóginos y homófobos mientras el facha odia a moros que ponen a la mujer y a los gayers donde a ellos les gustaría que estuvieran.

Mientras tanto las realidades son jodidas


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2022)

Hostias, qué es real!


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (8 Oct 2022)

Seguro que ha ido @FuturoEuropeo y @ULTRAPACO


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Oct 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Seguro que ha ido @FuturoEuropeo y @ULTRAPACO



Pues no me hubiera importado. Ningun problema. jodete

Estar con gente valiente es lo que importa.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (8 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Pues no me hubiera importado. Ningun problema. jodete
> 
> Estar con gente valiente es lo que importa.



Un grupillo de Votontos maricones son valientes ?

jajajaja


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Oct 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Un grupillo de Votontos maricones son valientes ?
> 
> jajajaja



mas que una rata putera roja como tu


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (8 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> mas que una rata putera roja como tu



Yo no soy Rojo , paletazo


----------



## Dmtry (8 Oct 2022)

Tiene que ser molesto caminar con esos cojonazos entre las piernas


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2022)

Lógicamente el feminismo lo financia el islam porque supone la deconstrucción de las mujeres y convertirlas en eunucos .

De la misma manera que compran empresas y equipos de fútbol y a los mejores jugadores del mundo, también contratan a ingenieros sociales y financian a sicarios de su causa que siguen un guion sin saber sus reales consecuencias. 

Las consecuencias las estamos viendo : Todas las europeas de esta generación, llegarán a la menopausia en menos de 10 años sin haber tenido hijos.

Necesariamente la próxima generación de europeos tienen que ser hijos del islam. Es la mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Son actores pagados por abascal, todos sabemos que que los maricones son rojos republicanos.



Yo siempre he sabido que entre los fachas hay mucho maricon jajajaajjaaja veteee a mamar raboops bujarra iaputaa!! Jajajajaja


----------



## arandel (9 Oct 2022)

Bueno es ser de ultraderecha o que uno del PSG use el machete.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Les entra por el sur


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Oct 2022)

¿esta es la nueva derechita?


----------



## XRL (9 Oct 2022)

como se pongan todos los maricones en españa a votar al pp o vox ganan seguro porque hay millones


----------



## CANCERVERO (9 Oct 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


>



Incluso hay muchas mujeres que le hechan muchos cojones.


----------



## CANCERVERO (9 Oct 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> Que dira Ireno y Pabla?



Están a lo "suyo".


----------



## CANCERVERO (9 Oct 2022)

Si, puede que sí, pero todo se termina.


----------



## CANCERVERO (9 Oct 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Tiene que ser molesto caminar con esos cojonazos entre las piernas



No lo creas, sólo es cuestión de saber llevarlos y saberlos usar en el momento adecuado.


----------



## XRL (9 Oct 2022)

el hombre hetero no tiene valor en esta sociedad a no ser que sea rico-famoso


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Oct 2022)

Omosecsual de ultraderecha es RAMBO, no ese puto mariconazo de mierda disfrazado de crispin clander. Que puta repugnancia


----------



## Magufillo (9 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> A pastar ROJO HIJODEPVTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lee otra vez. He editado lo que he escrito porque no me has entendido. Menos mal que no tienes pistola. Habrías asesinado a uno de los tuyos. Y tan pancho.


----------



## Decipher (9 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Rojerío y facherío tienen un conflicto con los moros bastante curioso. Los primeros se supone que tiene que amarlos y los segundos odiarlos, porque patatas. Así el rojo ama a moros misóginos y homófobos mientras el facha odia a moros que ponen a la mujer y a los gayers donde a ellos les gustaría que estuvieran.
> 
> Mientras tanto las realidades son jodidas



A mi no me gustaria tratar a homosexuales y mujeres como los moros. Los que llamais "facherio" no son desgraciadamente para los liberalios la caricatura que pretendeis.


----------



## petete44 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## ashe (9 Oct 2022)

Entre bolleras, invasores, maricones.. buena purga toca hacer en España..


----------



## petete44 (9 Oct 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Entre bolleras, invasores, maricones.. buena purga toca hacer en España..


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Oct 2022)

Irena y el colectivo LGTBI deben de estar cortocircuitados

Que se anden con ojo estos gayers antisistema. Los rojos no suelen ser muy tolerantes con quienes no comulgan con sus verdades absolutas.

Ole sus cojones


----------



## Persea (9 Oct 2022)

La soñada yihad del III Reich


La clave fue el pragmatismo; es importante dejar eso claro: «En general, la política del Reich hacia el mundo islámico fue pragmática. En 1941 y 42, las tropas de Hitler...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Persea (9 Oct 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Omosecsual de ultraderecha es RAMBO, no ese puto mariconazo de mierda disfrazado de crispin clander. Que puta repugnancia



y rabazo


----------



## Persea (9 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



que puta derroicion


----------



## Ratona001 (9 Oct 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Los de la LGTB les matan los moros y inmigrantes y dicen que son blancos y de extrema derecha



Y los del este de Europa. Rusos y ucranianos tienen bastante asco a los gays


----------



## Sietebailes (9 Oct 2022)

Presidente ya.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Oct 2022)

Supongo que asistió gran parte del FLORO, no?

Mucho de boquilla por aquí y luego nada...


----------



## dcisneros (9 Oct 2022)

Menudo mix en la manifa: maricones contra el islam y el comunismo favorecido por el gobierno de Ken Sánchez el guapo.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Oct 2022)

Que erección más tonta.

Estoy confuso ..


----------



## Abrojo (9 Oct 2022)

Ni se ha violado lo suficiente ni se ha apalizado lo suficiente como para que ese discurso cale

Nos quedan palomitas para rato


----------



## Alan__ (9 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Ni se ha violado lo suficiente ni se ha apalizado lo suficiente como para que ese discurso cale
> 
> Nos quedan palomitas para rato



si se ha hecho pero los mass mierda lo cubren


----------



## Visilleras (9 Oct 2022)

Sigo sin entender lo de las risas del público.

Pero no en este vídeo, en todo ámbito que pretrende responder al totalitarismo glogalista.

El tío no dice ninguna tontería, y sin embargo, los del fondo se descojonan, como si estuviesen viendo un gag de Los Morancos.

Así no se los va a tomar en serio nadie.


----------



## Magufillo (9 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



Pues pensé que iba a decir otra cosa .
Yo conozco una chavalilla de mi pueblo que se lió con un moro, mas mayor que ella y ya tienen tres churumbeles. Ella, con el pañuelo y orgullosa. A su paso, la gente, todo son sonrisas y gestos de reafirmación entre los transeúntes. Lo ven de puta madre. Ahhh y en servicios sociales, lo que necesite. A mandar, la dicen. Les han puesto facilidades para tener vivienda y paguillas _everytime_.
¡¡¡ VIVA ESPAÑA !!!


----------



## Shy (9 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> A mi no me gustaria tratar a homosexuales y mujeres como los moros. Los que llamais "facherio" no son desgraciadamente para los liberalios la caricatura que pretendeis.



En el facherío hay gente razonable como tú y también auténticos tarados, lo sabes de sobra. Si justificas a esos el problema lo tienes tú, no yo.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Oct 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> si se ha hecho pero los mass mierda lo cubren



No solo cubren sino que desvían la atención hacia otros casos o bulos para que no se asocie violencia de inmigrantes con homofobia o machismo

La noticia del "bulo del culo" o la última de los zagales del colegio mayor son ejemplo claro de la cooperación necesaria de los MM.CC. en esta operación de ingeniería social

Por eso digo que no son suficientes porque tiene que haber tantas que sea imposible taparlo


----------



## Abort&cospelo (9 Oct 2022)

Esta americonizado a mas no poder. No veo cabezas rodando ni incendios ni explosiones ni nada. Solo gritos insoportables que se clavan como agujas en el timpano. Es como una convencion de marujas quejandose del marido a grito pelado.


----------



## Matriz_81 (9 Oct 2022)

¿Nadie consigue ver la excesiva teatralización del vídeo? No está hecho para ser tratado de un modo reflexivo y racional. Por el contrario, los altos niveles de cocaína de sus participantes generan rechazo. Y ese modo chabacano y esquizofrénico tampoco ayudan.

Cuidado con Infovlogger. Es otro caballo de troya.


----------



## OCALO (9 Oct 2022)

Lo de extrema derecha es porque no lo han organizado los del potemos.


----------



## 0IGRES (9 Oct 2022)

Los maricas también calan hondo con los de derechas xD les calan hondo cual podemita


----------



## Decipher (9 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> En el facherío hay gente razonable como tú y también auténticos tarados, lo sabes de sobra. Si justificas a esos el problema lo tienes tú, no yo.



El problema lo teneis los liberalios que tratais de confundir a quien piensa diferente con una caricatura que construís. Anda mira, como los siniestros.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (9 Oct 2022)

Pues sí, el islam es una mierda.


----------



## Shy (9 Oct 2022)

Efectivamente tarados hay en todas partes. 

En la derecha hay más o menos conservadores, lo que ya te digo que no hay (ni en la derecha ni en ningún sitio) son liberales. En occidente todos los sistemas políticos son socialdemócratas, el liberalismo no existe más que como concepto.


----------



## Shy (9 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> El problema lo teneis los liberalios que tratais de confundir a quien piensa diferente con una caricatura que construís. Anda mira, como los siniestros.




Las caricaturas se construyen solas.








Luego la lista de foreros meapilas mariconófobos y misóginos la puedes hacer tú sólo.


----------



## petete44 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## machotafea (9 Oct 2022)

Manifestación de mierda y basura QUEMABLE


----------



## Decipher (9 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Las caricaturas se construyen solas.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221108
> ...




JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Horrible ejemplo, gracias por confirmar lo que decia.


----------



## Shy (9 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Horrible ejemplo, gracias por confirmar lo que decia.



¿Horrible ejemplo? Pero si ese tío es un meme. No me jodas que le das algo de valor a ese sujeto.


----------



## Decipher (10 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Horrible ejemplo? Pero si ese tío es un meme. No me jodas que le das algo de valor a ese sujeto.



Ilustrame, por favor. Me parece que el que se traga los memes eres tú. 

Señalame en que parte odia a los moros y quiere poner a las mujeres y homosexuales "en su sitio". Supongo que te refieres a perseguirlos o discriminarlos, no a decir que la homosexualidad es una enfermedad mental (que el no dice ni eso, eso lo digo yo, sin odiarlos, solo señalo un hecho cierto, que es una disfunción de la sexualidad humana) o que las mujeres y los hombres no son iguales. Adelante señalame las frases de odio de Buxade que te han escandalizado tu corazoncito liberal (y un poco progre).


----------



## Despotricador (10 Oct 2022)

Ha vuelto Crispín Klander.


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Oct 2022)

Mi opinión es que los gays muchos votan a partidos de derechas en cuanto tienen algún percance.
Y la gente esta muy harta.
Pe el otro día un moro se atrevió a criticar en el metro a los católicos y varios le cerraron la boca 
La gente está muy harta.


----------



## Eär (10 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Ahora ser coherente es ser de ultraderecha? ¿Desde cuando posicionarse contra el islam es ser de ultraderecha?



El sentido común se ha vuelto de ultraderecha en los últimos tiempos.


----------



## V. R. N (10 Oct 2022)

Que país 
Bien, si tiras una manzana desde un sexto ¿qué pasará?
Si se juntan orcos, con gamusinos, con hienas y con etarras, ¿qué pasará?
Haz que pase, Sánchez lo tenía claro, pero la borregada se pensaba que saldrían de Tetuán o similar para vivir en Pozuelo o Puerta de Hierro, que van a vivir con una RBU el resto de su vida y no podía saberseque chorprecha


----------



## V. R. N (10 Oct 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Mi opinión es que los gays muchos votan a partidos de derechas en cuanto tienen algún percance.
> Y la gente esta muy harta.
> Pe el otro día un moro se atrevió a criticar en el metro a los católicos y varios le cerraron la boca
> La gente está muy harta.



Detalla esa escena de metro te lo ruego.


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Oct 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Detalla esa escena de metro te lo ruego.



Pues empezó a hablar del islam y sus bondades.


----------



## V. R. N (10 Oct 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues empezó a hablar del islam y sus bondades.



Da detalles hombre  como empezó el cruce de palabras, aspecto de los participantes...


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Oct 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Da detalles hombre  como empezó el cruce de palabras, aspecto de los participantes...



Pues el morito empezó a decir que su religión era la verdadera


----------



## Shy (10 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ilustrame, por favor. Me parece que el que se traga los memes eres tú.
> 
> Señalame en que parte odia a los moros y quiere poner a las mujeres y homosexuales "en su sitio". Supongo que te refieres a perseguirlos o discriminarlos, no a decir que la homosexualidad es una enfermedad mental (que el no dice ni eso, eso lo digo yo, sin odiarlos, solo señalo un hecho cierto, que es una disfunción de la sexualidad humana) o que las mujeres y los hombres no son iguales. Adelante *señalame las frases *de odio de Buxade que te han escandalizado tu corazoncito liberal (y un poco progre).



Pero vamos a ver, tío, que viene de Falange. Ese es el hecho. Yo soy más de hechos, tú de palabras. Por eso te engañan.


----------



## Decipher (10 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, tío, que viene de Falange. Ese es el hecho. Yo soy más de hechos, tú de palabras. Por eso te engañan.



Te engañan dice. El de El expediente Royuela.    

Te he preguntado por pruebas, no si viene de Falange, eso no significa nada.


----------



## Shy (10 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Te engañan dice. El de El expediente Royuela.
> 
> Te he preguntado por pruebas, no si viene de Falange, eso no significa nada.



Significa todo, tú me has pedido palabras y yo te he dado hechos. Que no entiendas el hecho es otro tema.


----------



## Decipher (11 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Significa todo, tú me has pedido palabras y yo te he dado hechos. Que no entiendas el hecho es otro tema.



No significa nada, te he pedido pruebas y no das ninguna. Comentarios, declaraciones, algo. Pero solo tienes un muy genérico, ejke viene de falanje. Eso no es nada. Pero en fin es lo que esperaba.


----------



## Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope (11 Oct 2022)

Tengo entendió que una de las cabecillas de la extrema derecha alemana es bollo. Imaginaros como esta el patio por aquellos lares.


----------



## birdland (17 Oct 2022)

Vengo atraído por las mieles de la palabra “ ultraderecha “ y me encuentro con esto ...

eso no se hace


----------

